# Curious:  How Much MSM Is Everyone Taking



## ballet_bun (Jan 17, 2004)

I just started taking this again.  I haven't been taking it for quite some time.  I am only taking 2000 mg a day.  However, I think one LHCF member is taking more than that.

What were your results with increasing the dosage?

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## Armyqt (Jan 17, 2004)

I take 5,000mg a day of powdered MSM. I've been taking this osage since about a month now.  So far I've noticed my nails are growing nicely and are very strong.  I also take 10mg of Freeda biotin.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jan 17, 2004)

I take 3-4000 mcg per day.  I was taking GNC but am now trying Puritan's Pride.  I take this for tendonitis and it's worked pretty well though I still have pain when it's cold.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jan 17, 2004)

I take 4000mgs a day. My newgrowth is extra soft as a result!


----------



## offthechainliz (Jan 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*dontspeakdefeat said:* 
I take 4000mgs a day. My newgrowth is extra soft as a result! 

[/ QUOTE ]


ditto


----------



## LABETT (Jan 17, 2004)

I am only taking 2000mg a day.


----------



## LiqueXX (Jan 18, 2004)

I take about 3000 mg of MSM, used to take 4000 mg but toned down and added Biotin (3800 mcg).


----------



## inthepink (Jan 18, 2004)

I take 1000mgs a day.  I considered increasing it but I don't think I will.


----------



## pookeylou (Jan 18, 2004)

I am taking 2000 mgs a day...with good results...nails are hard as rocks...averaging 1.5 inches of growth per month so far...and my Illitobial Band Syndrome in my right leg seems cured...I think I will keep it there though...seems to be working fine.


----------



## ballet_bun (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for responding everyone.  I think I will alternate between 2000 and 3000mg every day and see what happens.  I will try to get the powdered MSM mext month.

Ballet Bun ...


----------



## lthomas1 (Jan 18, 2004)

I just started the powder MSM and doing 4000mg per day.  2000mg in the morning and 2000mg at night.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 18, 2004)

I just started my MSM, today Powder VS brand, I am starting off with about 1,000 no V.C, just trying to remember water water water.


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 18, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:* 
I just started my MSM, today Powder VS brand, I am starting off with about 1,000 no V.C, just trying to remember water water water. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Vit C and MSM work together synergistically.  Vit C allows MSM to be better absorbed.  To ralize the full benefits of MSM, you may consider adding the vit c.


----------



## balleryna (Feb 18, 2004)

I take 1500 every night. I've done this for about 2 years. I feel that it has softened me and also assists in treating chronic pain. 

Dont' forget to take vit. C with it. 

I have a powdered MSM that I purchased but it tastes so abominably that I just can't do it.  I've considered switching to another powdered brand but so far I have not.


----------



## JenniferMD (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm taking GNC's MSM 1500mg. I'm only on my 3rd week, 1 pill a day and I love the way it smells.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 18, 2004)

I take 4000mg of the Vitamin Shoppe OptiMSM powder.  Works like a charm for me!


----------



## Tawana (Feb 18, 2004)

Is Freeda biotin better than Puritan's Pride?


----------



## LABETT (Feb 18, 2004)

I have switched to Doctors Best powdered MSM to see if the
powder works better than the capusules for me.


----------



## aqualung (Feb 18, 2004)

I mix a teaspoon of the Vitamin Shoppe OptiMSM powder with thick juice (apricot or peach or pear) in the morning and at dinner time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bitter taste is not entirely masked by the juice, though.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 23, 2004)

how long till u see results?


----------



## Lorraine (Feb 23, 2004)

Ladies,
What is MSM and where can it be purchased? What is the recommended dosage per day? I assume it's for hair growth. Is it worth the results? Tell me, tell me, tell me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## ananas (Feb 23, 2004)

i take 1000 mgs. it seems that you have to be taking 3000 and upwards to see softer growth, huh? Hmmm...

ana


----------



## ms_kenesha (Feb 23, 2004)

3,000 mgs Puritan's Pride powdered MSM (1/2 tsp.)  I take it w/ Orange Juice in the morning.  I just started taking it consistently last week.


----------



## carameldiva (Mar 7, 2004)

i take 2000 mgs of msm- just started like a week or two ago- so i don't know the results yet and i'm not going in for a trim until March 22nd-3.75 months since my last trim. I'm up to 3.5 inches of natural curly fro currently styled in gel twists.


----------



## hotshot (Mar 8, 2004)

used to take 2000 mgs of GNC brand capsules- good results.
now taking 2000-4000 mgs of Vitamin Shoppe brand powered MSM in water. i cant taste it!


----------



## aprilbiz (Mar 8, 2004)

I use Kornax MSM
http://www.kornax.com/MSM_MethylSulfonylMethane.htm

If you scroll to the bottom of this page, it tells you how to take it.  You're supposed to take so much of it based on your body weight and also you have to take a certain amount of Vitamin C.

http://www.kornax.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&amp;Store_Code=KE&amp;Product_Code=KMS

I have been inconsistent in taking it and I haven't gotten anymore Vit C yet, but I'm trying to get back into my regimine.


----------



## caralexis2005 (Mar 8, 2004)

could you guys share any side effects of taking msm and how you alleviated the bad side effects?
thanks
I really want to take this but I'm scurred.


----------



## BabyCurls (Mar 8, 2004)

<font color="purple">I have no problems taking MSM. Last year I was taking 1200mg a day. Now I'm taking them again, but only 500mg 2-3xs a day, along with 1000mcg Biotin (Both of them are from Wal-Mart). Haven't seen any improvement on my hair and nails as of yet. I'll keep you posted. Toodles.  </font>


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (Mar 9, 2004)

I haven't started my vitamin regime yet but when i do i will be taken 2400mg msm and 1000mg of vitamin c along with 5mg of gnc biotin. along with other vitamins. to much to list.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 16, 2005)

hotshot said:
			
		

> used to take 2000 mgs of GNC brand capsules- good results.
> now taking 2000-4000 mgs of Vitamin Shoppe brand powered MSM in water. i cant taste it!



I can't taste it either.


----------



## Dolapo (Apr 16, 2005)

how much did was the vitamin shoppe msm powder?


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 16, 2005)

I paid $23.56, which is more expensive than other places.  I didn't want to order online. Trying to get away from too much of that.  If it doesn't have an affect, I may try getting Dr.'s Best next time....but, maybe not since people are saying it tastes bad. I can't taste the Vitamin shoppe brand.


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 29, 2011)

...............................


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 29, 2011)

KandyCurls,
I take about 4000mgs a day. I have not had any detrimental effects regarding my cycle. I have been taking MSM for about 6 months or so. I started for the positive effects on  my joints and learned later of the hair benefits and other goodies.
HTH


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 29, 2011)

KandyCurls I can take 2000 without any effect on my menstrual cycle. I went up to 4,000 and had a light cycle so I went back down. This month I am going to try 4,000 for the week of my menstrual cycle and the following week, and then go down to 2,000 for two weeks, and see what happens.


----------



## JessicaSorbet (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking at all of these responses, I need to step up my 1,000mg/day "baby" dosage!  

I'm currently in the vitamin challenge and am taking MSM, Biotin, Fish Oil, and a multivitamin each day so I'm not sure which to attribute most (or all!) of the credit to, but I'm feeling a noticeable increase in NG, a much softer texture, and an instant French manicure with super white tips these days since starting the first week of November. 

HHG, ladies!


----------



## regina07 (Nov 29, 2011)

KandyCurls said:


> Bumping...are people still taking up to 4,000 without any weird side effects (particularly involving your menstrual cycle)?


 
What weird side effects with the menstrual cycle?erplexed


----------



## CandyCurls (Nov 29, 2011)

...............................


----------



## reggierisk (Nov 29, 2011)

4000mg for me.  Jarrow brand for vitacost.  My knees and hips are happy
Not really sure if it does that much for my hair


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm currently taking 1000mg of Walmart brand daily. I'm thinking about increasing to 2000mg daily.


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 29, 2011)

2000 source naturals powder
it makes mine heavier but no early times
on a good note bigger breasts


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2011)

I started out with 1000mg a day, then 2000mg a day now I am up to 4000mg a day. I will increase it to a max of 5000mg a day though in about a week or less. I did notice a slight change I my menses and one I welcomed by the way. They are lighter and shorter in duration. Also, not as much cramps as before taking msm in larger doses. 

It's amazing how we are affected differently from person to person, although I am taking collagen, vitamin c and hyaluronic acids daily for wrist joint pains. I think these may also have helped.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 30, 2011)

I take 2000mg/day.  I've been taking it for years for my joints, but I don't know if it does anything for my hair. I may up my dosage....


----------



## pisceschica (Nov 30, 2011)

15.6 g of MSM powder mixed with juice. I have to down it fast because it don't taste good. I sometimes split the serving or do 15.6 in one drink.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 30, 2011)

I started off taking 1000mg and increased weekly, I'm at 6000mg now. Haven't really noticed any of the good effects like better skin, faster hair growth, stronger nails, only more breakouts.   I'm guessing my skin is detoxing, but it seemed to lighten up this week, so hopefully i'm moving out of the bad stage and getting to the good. 

For the people that are taking higher dosages, do you split them up or take them all at once?


----------



## Marino (Nov 30, 2011)

3000 mg for me, and new growth, I began 2 month ago...


----------



## CaramelLites (Nov 30, 2011)

1000mg for me.I was taking 3000mg but I think it was too much. My cheeks were flushed all the time. To put it in prospective my sister thought I was wearing blush and I of course wasn't. I stopped taking it for a while and just recently started taking 1000 mg. So far so good. I haven't experienced any detox symptoms.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## Aggie (Nov 30, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> I started off taking 1000mg and increased weekly, I'm at 6000mg now. Haven't really noticed any of the good effects like better skin, faster hair growth, stronger nails, only more breakouts.  I'm guessing my skin is detoxing, but it seemed to lighten up this week, so hopefully i'm moving out of the bad stage and getting to the good.
> 
> *For the people that are taking higher dosages, do you split them up or take them all at once*?


 

I split mine up in 3 now - 2000mg in the morning and 2000mg in the evening with my collagen, vitamin c, and hyaluronic acid and I would take 1000mg during the day with my other vitamins. 

I just started this new vitamin regimen this month and will continue throughout all of next year. I had a wrist injury that is healing nicely now but I don't want to stop taking them prematurely.


----------



## Prudent1 (Nov 30, 2011)

blackbarbie986 said:


> I started off taking 1000mg and increased weekly, I'm at 6000mg now. Haven't really noticed any of the good effects like better skin, faster hair growth, stronger nails, only more breakouts.  I'm guessing my skin is detoxing, but it seemed to lighten up this week, so hopefully i'm moving out of the bad stage and getting to the good.
> 
> For the people that are taking higher dosages,* do you split them up or take them all at once?*


blackbarbie986,
I think I remember reading something that said it is best to split dosages b/c your body will use the amount it needs then eliminate any remaining within 12 hours.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 30, 2011)

I split mine up as well. 2,000mg in the am and 2,000 in the evening


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 30, 2011)

I take NOW Brand MSM powder.

1 tsp/day = 3600 mg

I experienced bigger boobs, softer/silkier new growth and eridcated back pain.  Whenever I stop taking it, my back pain returns.  I have not noticed any increased hair growth.

The first week I took 1/4 tsp b/c I was afraid of side effects.  It made me go to the bathroom.  I increased to 1/2 tsp after 1.5-2 weeks and then to 1 tsp a week later.  Been taking that dosage since Jan 2011.  Started taking it Christmas Eve 2010. 

HTH!


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2011)

5100mg (powder) in divided dosages vit c...And plenty water...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## star78 (Dec 1, 2011)

My hair vitamin has 3200mcg of biotin, 800mg of MSM, and only 90mg of Vitamin C. I just purchased 2500mcg of biotin from Freeda and 1000mg of MSM. 

My plan is to continue taking my hair vitamin in the am + an extra 1000mg of the MSM. In the evening, before bed I will take an extra 2500mcg of biotin and another 1000mg of MSM. So that's 5700mcg of biotin and 2800mg of MSM daily. Do I have to add a vitamin C supplement or can I simply drink orange juice when taking the extra MSM?


----------



## regina07 (Dec 1, 2011)

1,000 mg 3x a day (1 with each meal) along with 30,000 mcg biotin 1x a day. It's been a month with the MSM and I haven't noticed anything.

It's been over 2 months with the biotin and my hair has improved!  Slight shedding and minimal to no breakage.  I'm adding silica to this mix next week.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 2, 2011)

I plan to take one tablespoon of msm every day this month, in my souvenirs, msm doesn't taste good, i will try to buy a thick multifruits'juice  hope it will help with taste. 


regina07, don't you get pimples with this high dosage of biotin??


----------



## regina07 (Dec 2, 2011)

Krystle~Hime --
No, I haven't had any change to my skin.  I get pimples when I PMS but otherwise, I'm good.  I'm more concerned about the MSM messing up my cycle, tbh.


----------



## star78 (Dec 7, 2011)

So I added the extra 2500mcg of Biotin and an extra 1000mg of MSM. My face broke out terribly over the last several days. I did drink a lot of water... about 64oz. I can't say for sure if it is the Biotin and/or MSM that resulted in the breakout but I stopped taking the extra biotin the last couple of days and my face is slowly clearing back up. I was waking up to new pimples each day but that has ceased for now. I really wanted to stick with the extra biotin but don't think I can deal with further breakouts.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 7, 2011)

star78 said:


> So I added the extra 2500mcg of Biotin and an extra 1000mg of MSM. My face broke out terribly over the last several days. I did drink a lot of water... about 64oz. I can't say for sure if it is the Biotin and/or MSM that resulted in the breakout but I stopped taking the extra biotin the last couple of days and my face is slowly clearing back up. I was waking up to new pimples each day but that has ceased for now. I really wanted to stick with the extra biotin but don't think I can deal with further breakouts.


 star78,
About the breakouts- your body may be detoxing. It should stop within 2 weeks or so. How is your overall diet? In your earlier question you asked about a vit C supplement or juice. You are correct. Do one of those things as you take your MSM powder. Vit C is reported tp help MSM to work more effectively.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Dec 7, 2011)

I am only taking 1000mg of MSM, the GNC Brand. I tried to take 2 capsules, but it wreaked havoc on my kidneys.


----------



## star78 (Dec 8, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> star78,
> About the breakouts- your body may be detoxing. It should stop within 2 weeks or so. How is your overall diet? In your earlier question you asked about a vit C supplement or juice. You are correct. Do one of those things as you take your MSM powder. Vit C is reported tp help MSM to work more effectively.



I was thinking the same thing about my body detoxing and was going to try to stick it out for awhile but with the holidays coming, I'm just hoping that my face "heals" in time. I took a hair vitamin that had 4000mcg of biotin and didn't have this problem.I am going to give it another shot but not sure if I will wait after New Year's Day or just start back taking it tomorrow since I'm already going through the breakout stage.


----------



## star78 (Dec 9, 2011)

Did anyone feel tired or sick when initially taking MSM or when you increased your dose? I was fine when taking the 800mg that is in my hair vitamin but  since adding the extra 1000mg, I'm extremely tired and just out of sorts. I take it in the morning (for a total of 1800mg) and I feel like sleeping all day and have very little energy.


----------



## kila82 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am currently taking 1000 mcg of MSM with 500mg of Vitamin C. Try taking it with vitamin c it helps give u a boost of energy which will help combat ur tiredness. Also maybe introducing the extra 1000 is too much for ur system to handle.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2011)

star78 said:


> Did anyone feel tired or sick when initially taking MSM or when you increased your dose? I was fine when taking the 800mg that is in my hair vitamin but since adding the extra 1000mg, I'm extremely tired and just out of sorts. I take it in the morning (for a total of 1800mg) and I feel like sleeping all day and have very little energy.


 
Ya know...you might be on to something here. I was taking 4000mg daily and did not have any get up and go when I started doing so and I took a 3 day break (detoxing) and I'm fine again. 

I don't care, I will resume taking 4000mg (detox over) and see if it happens again. I sure hope not because I have some very challenging work days up ahead of me for this Christmas holiday. I may have to stop again if I have any adverse effects and re-start them in January 2012. 

I love it's effect on my hair. I got 2.5 inches of hair growth over a 3 month span of time with msm and biotin. I can't afford to stop now. On second thoughts, I will simply reduce it maybe to 2000mg a day for the holidays but I won't stop...._Nah!_


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2011)

Remember ladies, MSM increases the growth cycle of your hair more so than speed up the growth. If your normal hair growth cycle is one year before it sheds, then the MSM will increase it to say 2 years or very close to it before it would shed. That is why the hair seem to grow longer. Keep taking it so that the hair growth cycle will improve. You have to be consistent with taking it though.


----------



## InBloom (Dec 10, 2011)

About a year ago I had been taking a cocktail of MSM and Evening Primrose Oil supplements.  I don't recall the strength, but I had some deal-breaking side effects:

Evil pimples despite extra water drinking
Too frequent menstrual cycles  - seemed like I was on one every 3 weeks, and
Constant ta-ta tenderness

Just threw my body of of whack and I had to let it go.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 10, 2011)

InBloom said:


> About a year ago I had been taking a cocktail of MSM and Evening Primrose Oil supplements. I don't recall the strength, but I had some deal-breaking side effects:
> 
> Evil pimples despite extra water drinking
> *Too frequent menstrual cycles - seemed like I was on one every 3 weeks,* and
> ...


 
The bolded was happening to me too but now it's normalized even though I have increased the amount and strength of msm I take now.


----------



## InBloom (Jan 6, 2012)

Aggie said:


> The bolded was happening to me too but now it's normalized even though I have increased the amount and strength of msm I take now.


 
Aggie

How long did it take your cycle to normalize? It frightened (and annoyed) me to menstruate so often..and the sore ta-tas? Forget about it. I know I didn't use the MSM and Evening Primrose oil supplements long enough to see benefits.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2012)

star78 said:


> Did anyone feel tired or sick when initially taking MSM or when you increased your dose? I was fine when taking the 800mg that is in my hair vitamin but  since adding the extra 1000mg, I'm extremely tired and just out of sorts. I take it in the morning (for a total of 1800mg) and I feel like sleeping all day and have very little energy.



I did.  But that wore off within a 1 or 2.  I take 2,000 mg.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 7, 2012)

I started taking MSM last Friday.  I began with HydraPlenish it has 250mg per pill.  Didn't seem like enough to stimulate hair growth or other benefits.  So I went to GNC and got the 1500mg tablets.  I'm currently taking one or two per day.  I will post if I have any results: good or negative.  I'm also taking 5000mcg of Biotin daily.  I drink water, but will increase my water intake to offset any negative effects.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 7, 2012)

I take 2000mgs a day for the past month, and my cycle started 4 days early. Didn't even put two and two together until this thread. It's not a huge deal to me tho.. should it be?


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure if Ive posted in this thread.


I take 5000mg of the Lifetime MSM powder 4xs a week (M-Thurs when I'm at work)


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 26, 2012)

Bumping bump.

Just recently purchased powdered msm.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pisceschica (Apr 12, 2012)

From what I understand about MSM vitamin C plays a vital role in its effectiveness. So if you have been taking it for a while and have not seen ANY noticeable results you might have to try it with Vitamin C. I take it with 1000mg of liquid vitamin C.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Apr 12, 2012)

I take Hairfinity which has 750 mcg of MSM. I temporarily added an additional mcg but my body had a weird reaction to it so I stopped.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 12, 2012)

1000mcg in capsul form along with other vits


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 12, 2012)

how are you all taking it? I usually put a teaspoon in a bottle of water, shake it, and drink it that way. I cant taste it or anything. Is this an okay way to to take it?


----------



## jamaica68 (Apr 12, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> how are you all taking it? I usually put a teaspoon in a bottle of water, shake it, and drink it that way. I cant taste it or anything. Is this an okay way to to take it?


 
Per the instructions on my jar I add 1/2 teaspoon to 8oz juice/water.  If you are following your brands instructions then you're good.


----------



## Funmiloves (Apr 12, 2012)

I take 1/2 a teaspoon mixed with 1/2 a teaspoon of powered vit C - mixed with water and juice.  Then make sure I 'try' to get plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## StarScream35 (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been taking 1000mg per day in table form. That's all I need I figure.


----------



## miss cosmic (May 17, 2012)

I was taking half a teaspoon morning and evening but due to insomnia i'm moving the evening dose to afternoon.


----------



## Niknak20 (May 17, 2012)

This is my first time taking an MSM vitamin. I take 1, 1000 g 2x a day. So same amount as you. I'm seeing growth but I can't tell exactly how much because I'm in box braids.


----------



## drmuffin (May 17, 2012)

Been taking 6,000 in capsule form. Ran out, so I finally upgraded to the NOW powdered MSM and took 2 tsp, 7,200mg, of it in orange juice. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## CaramelLites (May 21, 2012)

I've upped my dosage from 1000 to 3000 again. I've  experienced some mild acne, which I'm attributing to detox symptoms. This time I'm taking the msm along with a multi vitamin. So far no red cheeks. I think the inclusion of the multivitamin is helping.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 21, 2012)

Im only taking 1000 im afraid to take more while im nursing


----------



## vtoodler (Sep 8, 2012)

SoopremeBeing said:


> I am only taking 1000mg of MSM, the GNC Brand. I tried to take 2 capsules, but it wreaked havoc on my kidneys.



SoopremeBeing

How did it wreck havoc on your kidneys? What happened?


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 8, 2012)

1000 McGee I just restarted taking it


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Sep 8, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> SoopremeBeing
> 
> How did it wreck havoc on your kidneys? What happened?



I was going to the bathroom too much. I took it with water and also with orange juice(for better absorption), but my kidneys wasnt having it either way. I didnt want to overwork them, so I lowered the dosage and took it in the middle of the meal instead of only liquids.


----------



## vtoodler (Sep 8, 2012)

klsjackson said:


> I started taking MSM last Friday.  I began with HydraPlenish it has 250mg per pill.  Didn't seem like enough to stimulate hair growth or other benefits.  So I went to GNC and got the 1500mg tablets.  I'm currently taking one or two per day.  I will post if I have any results: good or negative.  I'm also taking 5000mcg of Biotin daily.  I drink water, but will increase my water intake to offset any negative effects.




klsjackson

So, how were your results?


----------



## vtoodler (Sep 8, 2012)

JessicaSorbet said:


> Looking at all of these responses, I need to step up my 1,000mg/day "baby" dosage!
> 
> I'm currently in the vitamin challenge and am taking MSM, Biotin, Fish Oil, and a multivitamin each day so I'm not sure which to attribute most (or all!) of the credit to, but I'm feeling a noticeable increase in NG, a much softer texture, and an instant French manicure with super white tips these days since starting the first week of November.
> 
> HHG, ladies!



JessicaSorbet

How are your results now? What vitamins do you still take, and how have they been affecting your hair, skin, and nails so far?


----------



## soulglo (Sep 8, 2012)

I only take 1000mg


----------



## soulglo (Sep 8, 2012)

Good Side Effects that i've had
- decreased pain
- toxin removal from body
- increased oxygen to body
- more dreaming

Bad
- messed up cycle (sometimes)
- break outs (when i don't drink enough water)

Hair Wise
- my curl pattern is more noticeable but idk if this is a result of the msm


----------



## klsjackson (Sep 9, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> So, how were your results?


 
I'm pleased with my growth.  I'm not sure if it is the MSM that caused it.  I was chin length on the sides and a tapered cut in the back.  Now, both sides are CBL and the tapered layers in the back have grown out and are at the bottom of neck.  I'm hoping to be full SL by the end of the year.  I'm still taking the MSM daily.  I did stop for about six weeks and then started back taking them.  I will give myself another break at the end of the year.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I took 4,000 mg on Sunday. Sunday night, I had no hip pain in bed. I could turn over and be in a lot of positions comfortably. Thanks everyone!!!


----------

